

How scientists taxidermied the last Pinta Island tortoise - benbreen
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/preservation-lonesome-george

======
dankohn1
Hmm, I got to see Lonesome George in Pinta in 2005 and will take my kids to
see him at the American Natural History Museum. But this makes me feel old,
and mortal.

